# Bagging my A8



## Rubbadubdubb (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for looking, 

I've owned my '06 A8 for about six months now and one of the first mods was a Renntech lowering module. While I love the look of the car dropped the factory air suspension isn't happy constantly lowered. As such i'm looking to install an aftermarket kit on the car and would really appreciate any advice from the experts here. I've only seen two other bagged D3 A8's so unfortunately I don't have a lot to go on. 

thanks in advance! 

Matt


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh man I would love to get an D3 A8 and we could compare notes, but I'm trying to go back to school next fall. That's exactly what I want though.. a bagged D3 A8. Good luck, and I'll be following what you do! :beer:


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

x2 on the following your build! 

:wave: Hi Oliver!!


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Ron! :thumbup:


----------



## HICaliber (May 30, 2012)

Hey Matt,
Seems no one understood your post.. 
I would contact one or some of the air ride vendors and they should be able to get you what you are looking for..

Good Luck


Alex


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

This guy will tell you everything you want to know

http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?14705-EvoVEnto









:thumbup:


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

As much as I love this car, and as close as I was to buying a D3 A8 last summer this car was bought and not built.

That being said Mike knows his stuff, but is there an actual build thread on the Rotiform A8 explaining how they did the work?

I think that's what Rubbadubdubb is looking for.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

I believe the A8 pictured above is the one I bagged for Rotiform last year. It is a pretty straight forward build. Running universal chapman struts from Air Lift in the rear, and a Air Lift B5 front kit.


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

It was shown at SEMA last year too, you might find some info that way. :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Have you considered reaching out to Kevin at AAC, BagRiders or ORT? Just order up a kit dude, they are great at what they do and will be more than happy to sell you what you need. 



Rubbadubdubb said:


> Thanks for looking,
> 
> I've owned my '06 A8 for about six months now and one of the first mods was a Renntech lowering module. While I love the look of the car dropped the factory air suspension isn't happy constantly lowered. As such i'm looking to install an aftermarket kit on the car and would really appreciate any advice from the experts here. I've only seen two other bagged D3 A8's so unfortunately I don't have a lot to go on.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Mike Tolliver owns the ex-Rotiform D3 A8 that was bagged. He's a swell chap, but he didn't build the car. The car itself was built by Jesse from AccuAir slash Angrymade. Jesse is a phenomenal fabricator and built both the D3 A8 and the S5 that were at SEMA last year.

After doing some research and speaking to Jesse, it's quite a simple process to get those cars on the ground. Shoot me an email and I can give you a breakdown of what is needed! :beer:


----------



## Rubbadubdubb (Mar 24, 2010)

Guys,

Thanks for all of the replies and I aplogize for delay in replying. Going to order up the parts this upcoming week and i'll make sure to document the thread on here. 

Matt


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Looking forward to it. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Did you guys just unplug all of the factory stuff? Anything fabricated custom to make it all work? What did you do about the factory dash lights? Are they still flashing and warning of factory air lift issues? Pics of the trunk setup?


----------



## hr350z (Jan 31, 2013)

Any updates??


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

buuuuuuuump


----------



## Rubbadubdubb (Mar 24, 2010)

sorry I haven't been updating the thread. Been slowly collecting parts. Will post pics once the install starts.


----------



## hr350z (Jan 31, 2013)

Here's a couple of pics of my A8 W12.


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

I need some W12 in my life. Thats awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Damn, a bagged A8 W12. That is just fantastic :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

hr350z said:


> Here's a couple of pics of my A8 W12.


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah an a8 bagged = perfection!!!:heart:


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

leftygibsonplyr said:


> I need some W12 in my life. Thats awesome. :thumbup:


Thats way too many coilpacks to worry about..lol

The car is looking Mafia!

Elvir


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

SMOOTH said:


> Did you guys just unplug all of the factory stuff? Anything fabricated custom to make it all work? What did you do about the factory dash lights? Are they still flashing and warning of factory air lift issues? Pics of the trunk setup?


x2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

From the research on my end you need to work some computer magic with VCDS and disable a number of things related to the onboard air suspension setup. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rubbadubdubb (Mar 24, 2010)

Small update: 

Wheels are currently mounted (21 x 10.5" MTM Bimoto's with 295/30/21's front/rear) and dropped via the Renntech module there is room to go lower but on the factory suspension i'm essentially maxed out. Plan is to pull out the factory air suspension here shortly for a full air ride kit. If I have to i'll go with a slightly narrower tire but for the time being like having a little extra protection for the wheels.


----------

